# Eating for Life by Bill Phillips



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

Eating for Life by Bill Phillips was written a few years back to compliment the Body for Life (BFL) program.  Although I don't follow BFL, I love this cookbook.  I received it a few weeks ago and have tried several recipes which are all excellent.  A big plus is that my family loves the recipes, too.

The recipes, so far, have been easy and quick to prepare.  Anyone can make these recipes.

Some of the recipes are examples of "clean" eating; some are not (processed foods).  The main gripes in reviews at Amazon were the use of processed foods.  Yes, there are some processed foods:  Campbell's Healthy Request soups, egg substitute, artificial sweeteners in the desserts, jar salsa, jar spaghetti sauce, and so on.

Basically, the recipes are low-saturated fat with a good amount of lean protein.  There isn't much in the way of good fats if you are looking for EFA's.  I didn't see much olive oil, walnuts and so on.  I judiciously use good fats in other side dishes though.

Right now, I have Chili Rellenos in the oven.  I mistakenly bought the diced chilis instead of whole ones but I'm sure the recipe will turn out fine.  This recipe calls for skim milk, low fat cheddar and monterey cheeses, some flour, chilis, onions, chili powder, and egg substitute.  This is the first time I've used egg subsitute!  I've used egg whites in the past.

This week I'm going to try:  American Goulash and Asian Beef Stir-Fry


----------



## Tames D (Aug 28, 2007)

I've read 'Body for Life'. Got alot of good info from it. I haven't read 'Eating for Life' but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I've read 'Body for Life'. Got alot of good info from it. I haven't read 'Eating for Life' but it might be worth looking into.


I checked out the reviews on Amazon and ordered a used copy - perfect condition   The new version is $35, I got my used one for $19 plus $3.99 S&H.

If you are into whey, there are lots of recipes for shakes and even puddings/desserts that use whey.  I might try a few of those, too.

The Chili Rellenos came out really good last night though I used chopped chilis. I'll do that from now on because I don't want to mess with stuffing each chili with cheese!  I also modified the Mom's Chicken Enchiladas recipe.  I had leftover pork chops and used those.  Yum.  My family loved it.

If you're looking for recipes with a decent amount of protein but lower in saturated fat, I'd really recommend the book.  The recipes really are easy and don't require exotic ingredients that you can't find in your home grocery store.


----------

